# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Guaranteed "The Undying" or "The Immortal" in Naxx 10 + Naxx 25.

## mjk6994

If you have any deaths on a boss you are able to exit the raid (*you must fully wipe*) and reset instance. 

This can be done on any boss regardless if it's the first boss kill or not.

----------


## TommyT

Doesnt work anymore

----------

